# going to look at a lc female tomorrow



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I typed this huge thing out then it erased anyways long story short were coming to terms with our loss of Baby-Love were making memorials for her to help us cope when we're done I will post some pics. I stilk have high anxiety and dont sleep in my bed I cant even step in my room without feeling extreme panic. We have been looking at chis and contacting breeders but agreed we wouldn't get one unless we absolutely felt she was the one. 

This little girl was not advertised she popped up unexpectedly after contactimg a breeder we are absolutely in love with her picture and are goimg to meet her and her parents tomorrow if all works out wrll put a deposit and then pick her up next week when we return from our trip. My finace planned a secret trip for me the the destination is unknown to me I wont find out until we get to the airport which isso exciting and something to look forward to. 

Short version turned into long version lol

she is 14 1/2 weeks old lc sable chi her parents are both champion titled I am having extreme trouble uploading her pic its blank on photobucket I hope this way works let me know if it doesn't.


fixed it on photobucket!!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

oh my gosh! how exciting!!!! I LOVE long haired chi's! Im going tomorrow to pick up my new boy  Tomorrow wil be a fun day for the both of us! I wish you the best and make sure to take pics while your there!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a sweetie, she looks precious! Can't wait to hear where you went, on the trip, by the way I'd say your finace is a keeper!!

Rachel, can't wait to see your little guy, this forum is so exciting!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

She is so beautiful! I love (and have 1) long coat sable chis!! She is just darling. I hope you get to bring her home. 
Keep us posted!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I will take lots of pics tomorrow and update everyone I didnt expect to find one this soon all the breeders I contacted had upcoming litters and then id have to wait 8 weeks at least to see if any companions were available. Were both really excited which is a good sign.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

She is just precious. ..hope all goes well


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, Sherri ! she is gorgeous, I Love her . I hope you get her. cant wait to find out, and for more pics !!!


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

She is lovely my new pup is like a bull in a china shop lol good luck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is gorgeous! I just want to give her kisses she looks so hug-gable.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She looks like a little bear lol she looks really tiny for her age too that pic was of when she was 7 weeks old they didnt bother sending new pics since were going tomorrow to meet her I hope Ninja can bond with her hes barley functioning as well he just lays around and hes become really nervous hes jumpy and lost hes always looking for direction hes never been alone and baby was the top of the pack so its like now he doesn't know what to do hes been super spoiled though we take him everywhere with us.

they say shes snuggly and fiesty


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> She looks like a little bear lol she looks really tiny for her age too that pic was of when she was 7 weeks old they didnt bother sending new pics since were going tomorrow to meet her I hope Ninja can bond with her hes barley functioning as well he just lays around and hes become really nervous hes jumpy and lost hes always looking for direction hes never been alone and baby was the top of the pack so its like now he doesn't know what to do hes been super spoiled though we take him everywhere with us.
> 
> they say shes snuggly and fiesty


Good luck tomorrow! It sounds like she might be a great fit for your family especially during this rough time.

Snuggly and fiesty might be just what you need


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck Sherri! I hope that she is the ONE.  You will know when you see her.


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

It's hard to get a new chi after losing another one, it's been a year since Tiny passed and she wasn't even my dog but it still hurts, she was my buddy. We contacted a breeder the puppies aren't that old yet and my partner and i just can't agree on a male or female. But that new little puppy you may be getting is adorable i hope you bond with her.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

How exciting, she is gorgeous. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone were hoping shes the one and lights up our household its so gloomy here I cant even stand being here.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

She is such a little ducky! (In our family, that means an absolute sweetie!) I can't wait to see pics from tomorrow!!!

Have fun on your trip too! At least you will be kept busy for the week until you can bring her home! (I have to wait 6 looooong weeks until I finally get my little girl.... maybe I should go on a trip too!)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow. I know how hard it is, hopefully she will work out and help heal your heart and Ninja's broken heart, too.


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

She's so cute!! We got Josie around the same age as her (15 weeks). It's a really cute age, but they're little troublemakers


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

flowersnsunshine said:


> She's so cute!! We got Josie around the same age as her (15 weeks). It's a really cute age, but they're little troublemakers


Yep! I got Toby at 14 weeks. He was past the cute, sleepy baby time and already in the crazy pup time! But it's pretty fun


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

She is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

That baby girl is just precious as can be!! I hope that things work out for the good of all and maybe she'll be just the baby you need in your lives. 
I'm sorry for your loss of Baby-Love (((hugs)))!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Were excited but also feeling guilty today is 1 week since we lost our baby girl I cant believe its been a week my precious guardian angel.


----------

